# Time to enlist



## Stark (9 Jul 2001)

I‘m a little confused.  There seems to be a massive push to recruit going on right now, but I submitted my application online over two weeks ago and I haven‘t heard anything back yet.

Has anybody else had this problem?  Seems odd that they‘d take so long to even contact a prospective recruit when they‘re complaining about a lack right now.

I‘ve gone so far as to phone the local recruiter directly.  He informed me that if there is a problem, they will phone me, but he has not received my application yet.  Hmmm.  I‘m starting to wonder if the online application really works...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Soldier of Fortune (9 Jul 2001)

Theres alot of that going aruond. You could try finding people on this forum who know alot about going through this process, because they did this year. They will respond except it will probly take a long time. They call it "hurry up and wait." You probly wont get a response from this forum cause everybody is gone for their summer training. If I were you I would have gone to the recruiting office and filled out the application and stuff. Ive heard lots of complaints about this kind of stuff, you might want to look around this forum and try to find some other posts which relate to this.


----------



## RCA (9 Jul 2001)

Your problem is CFRC (Canadian Forces Recruiting Center), the only people in the Canadian Forces that haven‘t figured out we are in a recruiting crisis. Unfortunatly they are part of the problem not part of the solution.

We must be the only organization that is begging for people and then turn around and create so many obstacles to getting them in.

I sympathize with you Stark and you just have to bear with it because there is no one you really complain too. Unless you want to let the media know as an unnamed source.

It would be interesting to find out how many out there didn‘t have the patience to wait or those that are still waiting. Gather all their names and stories together and send them up the Minister ands CDS for an explaination on why CFRC has its head up its a**

PS Stark - hang in there, we want you even though that is not the impression you are getting.


----------



## Stark (9 Jul 2001)

Hehe.  Well, I went down to the local recruiting office today only to find out that my file still has not arrived.  After speeking to a recruiter he told me that they‘ve had problems with the online application for sometime now.  Oh well.  To make a long story short, I filled out all of the information on paper and will be submitting into a recruiters hands tommorow.


----------



## the patriot (14 Aug 2001)

That‘s good to hear!!!  Sometimes doing things the old-fashioned way in a face-to-face setting works the best.  It isn‘t just the military facing this problem.  This happens on civy street as well.  A friend told me about his job search and found that he got more calls for interviews from the resume‘s he dropped off in person, rather than the ones that he e-mailed or did online applications for.   It‘s rather odd that this is happening in our "wired world" of today.

-the patriot-


----------



## John Nayduk (16 Aug 2001)

Glad to hear that you are joining up.  Do everyone a favour and tell your story on the official reserve force discussion board.  I‘ve included the link, I hope it works.  The big shots are supposed to monitor it.  At least we‘ll get an idea if the problem is wide spread.
 http://www.army.dnd.ca/cgi-bin/forum/UltraBoard.pl?Action=ShowBoard&Board=General&Idle=&Sort=&Order=&Session=


----------



## rcrman (16 Aug 2001)

RCA...I agree with you on your comments...CFRC have their heads up their backsides for sure. Hey Stark good for you! Stay on top of them! Call them and find out how your application is doing regularly...if not "hurry up and wait" is their motto. I took me at least a year and a half to finally get to the interview stage. That was the start to a great career! Pissed me off, calling them to find out which recruiting centre transferred (lost) my file, and to which other guy they confused me with next. Yeah stay on top of them for sure! And their cheesy lines of "we‘ll call you in two weeks" is B.S. You call them after two weeks....I did that all the time, because funny they never did keep their word and call back! And at bare minimum...make sure they know who the hell you are...and tell them you‘ve been waiting on the side lines for months on end. Be aggressive man. Your number one and will find that out once your in...you and your buddies and that‘s it. Take care of yourself. Don‘t let them screw you over either with talk of "outdoors" "camping" and "adventure"...And go into a trade you really, really want...just not the "once you have your foot in the door you can go anywhere your heart desires" speech. Pretty hard to OT, LOTP after your at your unit! Unless you want to wait 2-4 additional years for that paperwork fiasco.
Grubby


----------



## Stark (16 Aug 2001)

Well, I completed the interview, medical, and aptitude tests two weeks ago, and the PT test last week.  Passed it all, so now my file is supposed to be at recruiting central in Borden.  Now, apparently , I‘m supposed to wait for a call telling me when(if?) I can start basic training.

I was also told that basic training is full until at least October so it could be a bit of a wait, again.  

So, if I get in for October, it‘ll have taken me four months to get in.  Damn, that seems like a long time to me.


----------



## rcrman (16 Aug 2001)

Stark...right on! Your process seems to be moving smoothly now. Great stuff buddy. It will seem like forever when your all excited, but give it some time. Keep working or whatever your doing until CFRC say in letter these are the date to be course loaded at St. Bean etc...You‘ll have a blast at basic for your QL-2. The information that you absorb in 10 weeks is great for the transition from civilian to military. And the friends that you meet, are ones that you can count on for life! Looking back now, those 6 months for me were the best when toughing it out on another forced march, or digging in shale in Meaford, O.N...with your buddies. We started with 58 and at the end 23 were on graduation parade! A very proud day of my life, to know that I accomplished something that my so called civilian friends wouldn‘t dream of doing. Most people here on the site share a bond, which goes beyond any civi occupation. I‘m sure they will echo what I am saying here hand down. I envy you...for starting something that will make you a better person for sure. Your pride in Canada and yourself will be second to none! I‘m happy for you and keep it up! Grubby 
P.S. Oh yeah, ask for a course photo, my QL 2/3 never got them...they are important to look at years from now. 
    :warstory:  

[ 16 August 2001: Message edited by: Grubby ]


----------



## Roko (17 Aug 2001)

Grubby, you just described some of the biggest reasons why I want to join the army.

I‘m strating my recruiting process in January, so I can hopefully start basic in the summer when I‘m out of school...


----------



## Stark (17 Aug 2001)

Thanks,  I‘m pretty eager to start, but I‘m also a little concerned.  I was told my file is "competitive" and that my scores were good, but I‘m not guaranteed a position yet.

I‘m not working right now, and I‘ve holding off getting a fulltime job because I don‘t want to start working only to have to quit a few weeks, months down the road to go to basic.

Also, how come so many people didn‘t finish QL2?  Is it because of injuries, or motivation, or did they get kicked out?

Anyways, guess I just hate this "up in the air" feeling right now...


----------



## rcrman (17 Aug 2001)

Hey Stark...hold in there. That up in the air feeling is common. You should have seen me when my process started. All the waiting was driving me nuts too. And don‘t be concerned, you‘ll do fine man! Just fine! Yes it is competitive, but they also need people more than ever. No stress pal, I know your keen and pumped to join, which is exactly what the forces need, more guys like you. 

As for the course I was on. See it was a QL 2 (basic) & QL 3 (battleschool) combine deal. I was 26 weeks long with no break. 10 weeks for basic (normally done at St.Jean, PQ) and 16 weeks infantyman training. I never did go to St. Jean...they (army) knew I was going infantry and said hell we pump them through all at once, basic and MOC together. I have infantry (RCR) insructors from the get go! So groomed for infantry right from a civilian. Also at the tail end of basic and the front of battleschool, it over lapped. So yeah as for fieldcraft and weapons, battlecraft was taught properly by guys who made their living at this stuff. Then say and Airforce or Navy NCO teaching it to you at St. Jean.

As for the totals Stark, your reasons applied. Yes injuries you get recoursed if you can‘t keep up with the rest of the program ie (knee, or arm injury). Guys decided they can‘t take the "yelling" or what I call at that time "chicken s***" tasks like polished boots, beds made, inspections, etc...etc...Common things they pick you apart on. Ummmm, guys find out that they don‘t want to be in the MOC (infantry) and leave for a different trade. Tons of reasons and yes, if the insructors thought you were a piece of crap then, by hell or high water...they would "make you leave". That isn‘t there intent at all though..don‘t get me wrong there. The last thing the forces want is to loose guys who are numbers for the units. The process of paperwork, flying you to basic, the dental checks, medicals...all that goodstuff, costs them money. And they want to see a return on their investment with years of dedicated and loyal service. And it was very tough! So yeah the numbers are pretty amazing, but that was my course. Other courses, there are for sure other numbers who make the "cut". Like I said in my previous reply, when you‘ve made it to graduation day...you are so very, very proud. And no one ever can strip that feeling away from you! You and your buddies just experienced well...how to put it? Something indeed, special! All the best and don‘t get worried...It‘ll work out for sure. Hope other guys/gals can help add their own experiences on basic/MOC training, and the comradeship to help out! In any trade or MOC, navy or airforce as well we all share something great...that bond of friendship, loyalty, honesty, integrity!!!

Grubby


----------



## Stark (17 Aug 2001)

Thanks for the words of wisdom.  heh heh.

On a bit of a tangent, why did you choose RCR?  I‘m still unsure which, RCR or PPCLI, I‘d like to be a part of but I‘m leaning towards RCR.

Hopefully we‘ll meet up in 6 or 7 months time.  I‘ll buy ya a beer.


----------



## Gunner (17 Aug 2001)

Stark, soldiers that join the infantry can join one of the three Regiments within the Regular Force.  All are equipped with the same equipment and your choice revolves around three factors:

a.  Anglo or Franco unit:  PPCLI and RCR are both English designated units, R22eR is designated as a French language unit.  Depending on your mother tongue will determine your options.

b.  Geographical Consideration:  PPCLI is a western based infantry regiment with two battalions in Edmonton (AB) and one in Winnipeg (soon to be located in Shilo, MB).  RCR has two battalions in Petawawa (ON) and one in Gagetown (NB).  R22eR, all three battalions are in Valcartier (outside of Quebec City, Que).  This is one of the biggest points because you could be in a location for a long long time. 

c.  Historical/Traditional Considerations:  Did your father/grandfather/uncle/friends serve with any of the battalions?  Have you seen one on parade that specifically interested you?

Hope it helps.


----------



## rcrman (20 Aug 2001)

Stark...I picked RCR because I‘m from out West and wanted to get as far as I could go. I never lived in ON..so there you go. You had to make a choice...and stick by it at the time. Now that I am out of the loop, I wonder now if PPCLI might have been a better choice? Not to say that RCR was bad or anything, hell the Regimental Banner is on my wall. But yeah the PPCLI is different from RCR. By the way Edmonton is way nicer then wonderful Pet. At least you can escape military people in that huge city, then bumpimg into your fellow workers after hours as well. Most guys just leave on the weekends all together.


----------



## Pikache (20 Aug 2001)

Heh. I submitted my application online last Thursday, and got a reply Monday with instructions saying what to do next.   

I‘m told that the Reserves unit in Kitchener Waterloo area is Royal Highlander Fusiliers... Does anyone know anything about this unit?


----------



## halifaxgirl (20 Aug 2001)

I was just reading through all of your "problems" Stark in trying to get into the Force. Well, I signed up eleven months ago, back then a recruiter told me it wold be a matter of weeks for me to leave for St Jean. She told me that she would call me in a couple of weeks so I could do take my medical/interview/pt test/apptitude test. I waited one month for her to call me back. Finally I called her, left a messge on her answering machine. Then I called her at home. She told me that she would contact me later that week to schedule my tests. After that nobody called me for months. I kept calling every week, then every two weeks. About two months ago I finally gave up on the dream of being a part of the Canadian Forces, something I‘ve wanted to do for years. Then, one and a half month ago a recruiter called me and asked me to come in 2 days later for all my tests, which I passed. My PT test was scheduled for one week later, I passed that too. So after that I called the new recruiter, he told me that I should be leaving for Basic Training in a few weeks. That was almost a month ago. I‘ve been calling every few days. The day of my PT Test I called the recruiter, he told me that he was waiting for my reliability check to come back. A couple of days later he told me it came back good and that he was just waiting for word from Borden,which he sent my file to them on the day of the interview. I called again today, and after a month, there is still no word from Borden.

You are one of the lucky ones, your application process is going very swiftly. I am very excited to go to Basic Training, and to MOC, but the excitment is starting to wear off and turn into frustration.

Like you, I am unemployed at the moment and I too am afraid that if I do get a full time job that I will have to leave.

I wish there was something to do  to speed up this process. oh well.
Isn‘t it frustrating to know that you passed all of the tests required of you to join the Forces, but you still can‘t do anything to get paid for because you have to wait.


----------



## Recce41 (20 Aug 2001)

Ok
  Heres an answer, recuit training is one thing, but trades training is another. If the trade you want is full or there is not that many for that trade. They can not run a course. If its been a yr that trade may be closed. Personal who change trades have first pick. so if your trade is a high or low personal trade it maybe sometime. keep phoning. The reg force is starting recuit courses. Good luck, even if you get a job go for the forces, in the militia.
                                    Sgt, RCD, Petawawa


----------



## Stark (4 Sep 2001)

Sweet, I just got a call today.  I‘ve been offered a job in PPCLI as an Infantryman.  So, I‘m off to St. Jean for the start of October!


----------



## colgan (4 Sep 2001)

Congratulation stark and good luck!


----------

